# Lost Cookie?



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

How come just had to sign in? I was signed in, went to the front page and _"poof",_ it forgot who I was.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Same here. But all seems to be well.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I think we all did. 

Good thing is that I am fixing to make some cookies right now.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

barryb said:


> I think we all did.
> 
> Good thing is that I am fixing to make some cookies right now.


If they're chocolate chips, save some for me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Same here....perhaps a small change on the site required the re-authorization.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, so I signed in and left and had to sign in again...

Whats going on?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Santa ate them all


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just joined the crowd


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Worse, I started seeing all threads on all boards, even the ones I have on Exclusion. Had to go back into the CP and reset them.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Me too, I had long post composed, hit reply it said I wasn't signed in, lost what I wrote.  But funny thing is "Edmund*" was listed at the bottom as a active user? Even though I lost my cookie.


Lost cookies on AVForum as well.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Me too, I had long post composed, hit reply it said I wasn't signed in, lost what I wrote.  But funny thing is "Edmund*" was listed at the bottom as a active user? Even though I lost my cookie.


When that happens you should be able to click Back and copy your post so it's on your clipboard when you get signed back in.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> When that happens you should be able to click Back and copy your post so it's on your clipboard when you get signed back in.


If I was composing it with computer, I was using my msntv2 unit, webtv. You cough, you lose. 90% of the posts I write is used with this unit.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Edmund said:


> If I was composing it with computer, I was using my msntv2 unit, webtv. You cough, you lose. 90% of the posts I write is used with this unit.


Doh! Can't help ya there.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Burrrrrrp!

Sorry Guys

Those cookies were good


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I say it was the Cookie Monster from Sesame Street. He tends to devour those things. 

Happened to me too BTW!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Still continues to happen....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Still continues to happen....


Only once for me, so far anyway.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Same issue with AVS Forums and some other sites today. I am on a Mac.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Still continues to happen....


Keeps happening to me too.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"IT" has only happened to me the one time, yesterday.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Continues to happen to me this morning as well, 3 times.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Continues to happen to me this morning as well, 3 times.


Might want to clear your PC cache.

I saw it once, and not since here....and never even had to clear the cache (running WIN7).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm using Chrome, just might fire up IE8 ( or what ever I have) to see if it happens with it......Nah.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Might want to clear your PC cache.
> 
> I saw it once, and not since here....and never even had to clear the cache (running WIN7).


Cleared mine multiple times, still continues to happen.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Only happened to me once on this site, but happens every time I go to AVSFORUM. Im using Win7 with Firefox. Happens on my PDA as well. Very weird.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, I am using Win 7 with FF and I cleared the history/cookies and everything seems to working ok now.

Thanks guys...
Not sure why I didn't think of that myself. [holding head down in shame]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Cleared mine multiple times, still continues to happen.


Sorry to hear that....seems to have worked for others....


Spanky_Partain said:


> Ok, I am using Win 7 with FF and I cleared the history/cookies and everything seems to working ok now.
> 
> Thanks guys...
> Not sure why I didn't think of that myself. [holding head down in shame]


Always glad to help our fellow DBSTalkers...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The cookies are getting corrupted for some reason. Simply clearing them does not always work. You need to completely delete them from the computer and then login again.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The cookies are getting corrupted for some reason. Simply clearing them does not always work. You need to completely delete them from the computer and then login again.


Will try.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The cookies are getting corrupted for some reason. Simply clearing them does not always work. You need to completely delete them from the computer and then login again.


Thanks, Chris;

FWIW, I didn't do anything other than re-log in. I haven't had a problem since. I'm running IE8 on a Win XP Pro, SP3 platform.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDG said:


> Thanks, Chris;
> 
> FWIW, I didn't do anything other than re-log in. I haven't had a problem since. I'm running IE8 on a Win XP Pro, SP3 platform.


Same thing here...I didn't do anything other than re-log in...on WIN7 and IE8.


----------

